

Verizon ends standalone DSL service, requires landline bundle - donretag
http://money.cnn.com/2012/05/17/technology/verizon-dsl/index.htm

======
dbin78
This is horrible move! Why would I want a service I don't need? If they are
not profitable on a dry loop then they should increase the price of that
specific service.

I am grandfathered in unless I move or change my speed. Even still, I am
leaving Verizon because of this move. It just rubs me the wrong way and I do
not want to do business with them anymore. Comcast's modem is already on the
way and Verizon will be cancelled in a few days.

